# E-sys launcher premium - Someone saw TokenMaster????



## fpgiuliano (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi to everyone!
i need activation code of esys launcher premium but tokenmaster don't reply.
Someone saw him? or know how to help me?

A lot of Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

What activation code? Can you post screenshot requesting?


----------



## fpgiuliano (Nov 8, 2015)

Sure, it request on first time









Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

fpgiuliano said:


> Sure, it request on first time


PM'd


----------



## fpgiuliano (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

fpgiuliano said:


> Thanks
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


:thumbup:


----------



## edika (Jan 14, 2015)

Almaretto I have same problem. Can you help me?

Inviato dal mio D6603 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## m.bux (Jan 11, 2016)

Same problem over here with e-sys launcher premium.
CS26B1F287465920A8

If anybody can help in Tokenmaster's absence that would be great!!!!


----------



## fpgiuliano (Nov 8, 2015)

There is no way that wait token master :'(


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## m.bux (Jan 11, 2016)

fpgiuliano said:


> There is no way that wait token master :'(


Thanks


----------



## fpgiuliano (Nov 8, 2015)

m.bux said:


> Thanks


Pm sent

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## temper1 (Jun 12, 2016)

Can anyone help with an activation?
Request ode is SS24A962CE1104FDE7


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

temper1 said:


> Can anyone help with an activation?
> Request ode is SS24A962CE1104FDE7


Unfortunately, only TokenMaster can help with activation code request.


----------



## alias18979 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello can you help me for the esys pro activation i broke the pc where there was esys and i got a new pc but with the old code does not work.
Tokenmaster's does not respond,you know if something happened?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

alias18979 said:


> Hello can you help me for the esys pro activation i broke the pc where there was esys and i got a new pc but with the old code does not work.
> Tokenmaster's does not respond,you know if something happened?


Only TokenMaster can provide Token for Pro. Each installation is unique and Tokens cannot be shared for different systems.


----------



## alias18979 (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

alias18979 said:


> Thanks


:thumbup:


----------



## alias18979 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello everyone I hope the tokenmaster will return soon


----------



## edika (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello everyone. For the premium version only I've solved by installing on a virtual machine localized in English. In this way no activation code is required. 
Hope this helps. 

Inviato dal mio D6603 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

fpgiuliano said:


> Hi to everyone!
> i need activation code of esys launcher premium but tokenmaster don't reply.
> Someone saw him? or know how to help me?
> 
> A lot of Thanks


I have the same problem. Tried to install launcher premium 2.5.3 and got this message. Windows was running on Italian Language. Is that related to this problem?

That was the first time I got this "request" when installing the launcher. Any help?

tks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

matteis said:


> I have the same problem. Tried to install launcher premium 2.5.3 and got this message. Windows was running on Italian Language. Is that related to this problem?
> 
> That was the first time I got this "request" when installing the launcher. Any help?
> 
> tks


PM sent


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

tks, but I didn't receive you PM. Would send it again, please?


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> PM sent


Thank you


----------



## rogaa (Sep 30, 2015)

Yes, due to some countries "misbehavior" regarding Tokenmaster's solution, he implemented the Activation part for PREMIUM LAUNCHER for some specific countries repeatedly violating his non-resale rules. As far as my knowledge goes, this goes for China, Russia and Italy...


----------



## fpgiuliano (Nov 8, 2015)

You need start Esys launcher on Windows english. Reinstall Windows 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## krumian (Aug 12, 2016)

*E-Sys Pro*

I'm looking for E-Sys PRO to code my friend's G12 7 Series but haven't been able to get hold of Tokenmaster. Is there any other way to get this along with necessary activation key? Thank you.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

krumian said:


> I'm looking for E-Sys PRO to code my friend's G12 7 Series but haven't been able to get hold of Tokenmaster. Is there any other way to get this along with necessary activation key? Thank you.


I can send you latest E-sys Launcher Pro or Launcher Premium installation, but only Tokenmaster can provide activation code for country-restricted Premium Launcher and Est Token for for Launcher Pro.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> I can send you latest E-sys Launcher Pro or Launcher Premium installation, but only Tokenmaster can provide activation code for country-restricted Premium Launcher and Est Token for for Launcher Pro.


Can I have luncher pro?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Atervardanyan said:


> Can I have luncher pro?


PM sent


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks!!


----------



## foreverbmw (Jan 25, 2016)

*E sys Problem*

Hello. I had a hard drive failure and lost Launcher Pro. It was activated by Tokenmaster.
I have a new notebook. A dell xps with Qhd+ resolution. Esys launcher premium does not work well 
because the resolution and Dpi scaling its all messed up and scrambeled. 
I know that the Pro version has this fix but Tokenmaster does not answer my emails.
Can someone help me? I cannot use esys at all.
Have also a problem with Ista P also resolution related. Does not start. I got a error of innsuficient resolution.
I would appreciate any help .. if someone cand help me with this i am willing to pay.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

foreverbmw said:


> Hello. I had a hard drive failure and lost Launcher Pro. It was activated by Tokenmaster.
> I have a new notebook. A dell xps with Qhd+ resolution. Esys launcher premium does not work well
> because the resolution and Dpi scaling its all messed up and scrambeled.
> I know that the Pro version has this fix but Tokenmaster does not answer my emails.
> ...


Only Tokenmaster can provide Pro Est Tokens and activation codes for his launcher. Until he responds, your only option is to turn down your resolution when you want to use E-sys.


----------



## foreverbmw (Jan 25, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Only Tokenmaster can provide Pro Est Tokens and activation codes for his launcher. Until he responds, your only option is to turn down your resolution when you want to use E-sys.


Hi. Turning down res did not help. Tried also downscaling . Nothing. Same issue.


----------



## foreverbmw (Jan 25, 2016)

I have the est token and activation code but the are from the system that broke.Is there any way to use them in the new system?


----------



## rogaa (Sep 30, 2015)

foreverbmw said:


> I have the est token and activation code but the are from the system that broke.Is there any way to use them in the new system?


No you cannot. You will need a new request code / activation code on your new machine


----------



## rogaa (Sep 30, 2015)

Today i've received an e-mail from Eli with an activation code, I hope he is doing well and will continue to support the community!


----------



## foreverbmw (Jan 25, 2016)

rogaa said:


> Today i've received an e-mail from Eli with an activation code, I hope he is doing well and will continue to support the community!


God bless. Its enough for me to know he replied. He will reply to all of us in time.. important that all ****ty rumours are not tärue.


----------



## jpcampa (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi... I have same problem with mine... any help??
CS03E5D091BFBDF7E3
Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jpcampa said:


> Hi... I have same problem with mine... any help??
> CS03E5D091BFBDF7E3
> Thanks


Only Tokenmaster can can provide. Email him directly ([email protected])


----------



## paul.79 (Jun 15, 2016)

If you live in Italy you need reset you pc and change you location country USA Germany etc anything else, but not Italy China and Russia


----------



## jpcampa (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi... I wrote him yesterday, but without response... perhaps he ask in few days...
I tryed to change location of my pc but still the same... I used Spain...

Thanks


----------



## navizip (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello,
where to get E-sys Launcher Premium Activation code ? 
For CS449FFEC136E5186B
I wrote to [email protected] few times, from 25 of January , but did not get anything yet. Can anybody help ?
Thank You


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

navizip said:


> Hello,
> where to get E-sys Launcher Premium Activation code ?
> For CS449FFEC136E5186B
> I wrote to [email protected] few times, from 25 of January , but did not get anything yet. Can anybody help ?
> Thank You


Only Tokenmaster can provide.


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

navizip said:


> Hello,
> where to get E-sys Launcher Premium Activation code ?
> For CS449FFEC136E5186B
> I wrote to [email protected] few times, from 25 of January , but did not get anything yet. Can anybody help ?
> Thank You


Give it a couple more days. I have asked and received it in about a week, but it depends on how busy TM is.


----------



## F31 owner (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi All 

I am also having the same issue with it requiring an activation code.Any help on this would be much appreciated.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

F31 owner said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am also having the same issue with it requiring an activation code.Any help on this would be much appreciated.


You should not require activation code unless you have Asian, Italian, or Russian settings as well as Virtualization.

But, if you do, nothing can be done but wait for TM to return.


----------



## F31 owner (Jul 17, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> You should not require activation code unless you have Asian, Italian, or Russian settings as well as Virtualization.
> 
> But, if you do, nothing can be done but wait for TM to return.


Thanks for the fast response I will try to completely uninstall and start again.


----------



## zilch (Jul 11, 2017)

F31 owner said:


> Thanks for the fast response I will try to completely uninstall and start again.


Let me share my experience, there are 3 settings which may affect:

1) Windows locale (reboot is required after change)
2) Input method
3) Time zone

After changing or remove the settings related to Chinese, Italian or Russian then no activation is required. No need to un-install and re-install the launcher. Hope this helps.


----------



## F31 owner (Jul 17, 2017)

zilch said:


> Let me share my experience, there are 3 settings which may affect:
> 
> 1) Windows locale (reboot is required after change)
> 2) Input method
> ...


Thanks for the help I uninstalled launcher changed all the above to us setting reinstalled and hey presto all up and running. onto some coding now .

Again many thanks for the help


----------



## Cruz740 (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm confused....so does everyone need a activation code or only those outside the US? I live in Germany at the moment but my laptop is from the US and Windows is installed in English. I recently updated my E-sys and E-sys launcher pro and I can't code due to the activation code needed. Is there a way around this thread kind of makes it seem like there is.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Cruz740 said:


> I'm confused....so does everyone need a activation code or only those outside the US? I live in Germany at the moment but my laptop is from the US and Windows is installed in English. I recently updated my E-sys and E-sys launcher pro and I can't code due to the activation code needed. Is there a way around this thread kind of makes it seem like there is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Bimmerfest mobile app


Only everyone who uses virtual machines. English (UK or USA) region settings will not trigger. You should already have activation code if using pro.


----------



## Cruz740 (Jul 12, 2017)

I just looked and actually I'm using E-Sys Launcher Premium. Can you send me Pro?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Cruz740 said:


> I just looked and actually I'm using E-Sys Launcher Premium. Can you send me Pro?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Bimmerfest mobile app


No use in sending Pro as it requires Pro EST Token and activation code directly from developer, who is currently MIA.


----------



## Cruz740 (Jul 12, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> No use in sending Pro as it requires Pro EST Token and activation code directly from developer, who is currently MIA.


Ok..thanks. I'll just keep waiting.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## ruze (Dec 10, 2008)

I installed on 2 VMs: Windows 7 and Windows 10 x64, and it asks me for activation code. Everything is set to US by default. Should I try a different OS?

It's E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.7.1 build 135.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ruze said:


> I installed on 2 VMs: Windows 7 and Windows 10 x64, and it asks me for activation code. Everything is set to US by default. Should I try a different OS?
> 
> It's E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.7.1 build 135.


Any VM will require an activation code; it does not matter that everything is set to US.


----------



## ruze (Dec 10, 2008)

​


Almaretto said:


> Any VM will require an activation code; it does not matter that everything is set to US.


Thanks. I'll just look for a physical Windows laptop to install on.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ruze said:


> ​
> Thanks. I'll just look for a physical Windows laptop to install on.


Tokenmaster has returned. But, it will take some time to get to all requests. It is definitely smart to look for native setup in the meantime.


----------



## saxonel (Dec 6, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Tokenmaster has returned. But, it will take some time to get to all requests. It is definitely smart to look for native setup in the meantime.


hello Almaretto
where can provide the activation code for e sys launcher premium with request code CS449FFEC11D563987
thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

saxonel said:


> hello Almaretto
> where can provide the activation code for e sys launcher premium with request code CS449FFEC11D563987
> thanks


Same place as always. Only developer, Tokenmaster, can provide and will via email as directed by application.


----------



## Fatalix (Jul 10, 2016)

Ok thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------

